# Sorry, another Sensing vs. Intuition thread lol



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Okk, I'm curious about things xD

Sensing is supposed to be a very grounded thing, and intuition very dreamy and abstract, but does intuition also include just getting lost in your thoughts, not necessarily dreaming about stuff? My thoughts really aren't that abstract, I don't think, or maybe they are, but I find I get "lost" in them, i think... I'll just go into a daze and come out if it back into regular consciousness and I'll only remember the general jist of the subject my mind was on, and not much of what was happening around me. 

Maybe it's something bad like a brain tumour lol, or being a teenager or maybe it's just an aspect of my personality. 

or is that something that sensors experience too?

EDIT: this seems to be something that I experience the majority of the time. not just a rare occurence. At least I think it's the majority of the time lol


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I think this happens a lot to people. How do you experience these thoughts? Do you "fall into" this state, or do you have to be "pulled out" of it into what is going on around you (basically, is this your default state or something you go into).


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> Okk, I'm curious about things xD
> 
> Sensing is supposed to be a very grounded thing, and intuition very dreamy and abstract, but does intuition also include just getting lost in your thoughts, not necessarily dreaming about stuff? My thoughts really aren't that abstract, I don't think, or maybe they are, but I find I get "lost" in them, i think... I'll just go into a daze and come out if it back into regular consciousness and I'll only remember the general jist of the subject my mind was on, and not much of what was happening around me.
> 
> ...


Being lost in your own thoughts isn't necessarily indicative of N over S (which incidentally do not mean dreamy or grounded) nor is it always a sign of introversion over extraversion. It would really depend on the nature of the thoughts. What are you thinking about, because someone could be lost in thoughts wholly concerned with things in the outer world, which would still be extraversion (but again this doesn't mean the person is an extravert). So its more complex than saying "I am in my head all the time" I must be an introvert or an intuitive. What makes a person an intuitive is the ability to read between the lines of a situation, to see whats going on behind the scenes, to peel back the curtain and make associations about what they perceive, without necessarily having physical information to back it up. If Sensation tells us what our five senses are bringing in, what is there, then Intuition gives us a hint as to what isn't there or what might be there. That's not really dreamy and abstract, it can be, but so can Thinking, or Feeling be as well. Intuition is just a way of perceiving the world that isn't immediately before us whereas Sensation tells us, via our five senses, what is right there in front of us.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

@Owfin I think I sort of go in and out of it. As in I'm conscious that I sort of zoned out.


AAhhh thanks for the help, this makes sense. How would I be able to determine if I'm a sensor or an intuiter??


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is an example.

You walk into a party and you meet a person. A sensor will do this:

Well, he isn't smiling, I can see a paper in his pocket with an "F" on it, and he sort of smells. I guess I should steer clear.

An intuiter would do this:

I don't think he's a good person, I'm going to steer clear.

A sensor uses this logical senses to make a choice. They are grounded in the world, and make choices in that world. While those of intuition uses their "intuition" to make choices. When I meet someone, I can instantly tell what they are like, because I use my intuition. A sensor would look at their clothes, hair, eyes, and surroundings to make a choice.

Be careful not to confuse this with being "observant." Many I's are observant, while many S's aren't so much.

It is just how you take in your surroundings.


----------



## scarlett.page (Nov 14, 2011)

An S sees the trees, an N sees the forest.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> Okk, I'm curious about things xD
> 
> Sensing is supposed to be a very grounded thing, and intuition very dreamy and abstract, but does intuition also include just getting lost in your thoughts, not necessarily dreaming about stuff? My thoughts really aren't that abstract, I don't think, or maybe they are, but I find I get "lost" in them, i think... I'll just go into a daze and come out if it back into regular consciousness and I'll only remember the general jist of the subject my mind was on, and not much of what was happening around me.
> 
> ...


I'm a senser and I get lost in my thoughts everyday, if that's what you're asking?Then yes, all types share a couple of certain traits.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

@Crono91: If what you said is true, then use your intuitive power to determine whether OP is a Sensor or not.



scarlett.page said:


> An S sees the trees, an N sees the forest.


..and a healthy individual sees both as well as the earth and the sky.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> I don't think he's a good person, I'm going to steer clear.



I do get that feeling meeting new people I think, but, i don't usually listen to it because I feel like I'm assuming things...


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> I do get that feeling meeting new people I think, but, i don't usually listen to it because I feel like I'm assuming things...


Generally if you are downplaying your intuitions or thinking they might lead you astray it probably means intuition isn't one of your stronger processes. Dominant Intuitives have a tendency to do the opposite, trust their hunches even when all the physical evidence might be to the contrary. To the dominant intuitive, their hunch or gut-feeling is just as real as the thing right in front of them and it would be hard to convince them otherwise in many instances. Sensation types tend to do the opposite. Trust more whats right in front of them and basically regard intuitions as speculation or not universally trustworthy. Of course I'm talking in extremes and real people fall somewhere in between but that is the basic idea.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

A Sensor enjoys the current moment, not thinking about future possibilities or past events. To give you an example, say you go to a giant rave. A Sensor would gather all his senses and enjoy the current moment: the people around him, the smell of sweat and beer, the sound of booming music, the taste of your own sweat, and the feel of the moment: dancing, laughing, and enjoying. An iNtuitive would perhaps observe her surroundings and generate ideas in her head. What sort of ideas, you may ask? Well, it is endless. One can intuit that the evolution of common dancing has been shifted dramatically over the past decades (from swing to grinding to jumping like wild cannibals) and predict how the future of dancing will be like. Or one can reason why people, including you, are there in the first place. Do you do this rather occasionally? If the answer is yes, then chances are you are more likely to be an iNtuitive than a Sensor.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

duKempriZ said:


> @_Crono91_: If what you said is true, then use your intuitive power to determine whether OP is a Sensor or not.
> 
> A Sensor enjoys the current moment, not thinking about future possibilities or past events. To give you an example, say you go to a giant rave. A Sensor would gather all his senses and enjoy the current moment: the people around him, the smell of sweat and beer, the sound of booming music, the taste of your own sweat, and the feel of the moment: dancing, laughing, and enjoying. An iNtuitive would perhaps observe her surroundings and generate ideas in her head. What sort of ideas, you may ask? Well, it is endless. One can intuit that the evolution of common dancing has been shifted dramatically over the past decades (from swing to grinding to jumping like wild cannibals) and predict how the future of dancing will be like. Or one can reason why people, including you, are there in the first place. Do you do this rather occasionally? If the answer is yes, then chances are you are more likely to be an iNtuitive than a Sensor.
> 
> ...


I need to "see" the person--you can't just throw me a name and expect me to make a choice haha--I'm not THAT talented...yet D

And for the tree and forest thing. This explanation usually works with writers. When you are writing and describing a tree, a S will say, "The crisp green leaves fell from the stems," while an N would say, "The lush tree began to shed its coat." 

Both explain the same thing, but are worded differently.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks  I guess I'm not intuitive then,


Which leaves me with a very anticlimactic type. Oh well  (No offense ISFJ's)


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

jjr667 said:


> Thanks  I guess I'm not intuitive then,
> 
> 
> Which leaves me with a very anticlimactic type. Oh well  (No offense ISFJ's)


They have tests to help you figure this stuff out, by the way. 

Career Test Center - personality types

This is a great one.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> Thanks  I guess I'm not intuitive then,
> 
> 
> Which leaves me with a very anticlimactic type. Oh well  (No offense ISFJ's)


Why do you say ISFJ? They are dominant Sensation types. It would be sort of strange for you to mistake yourself as an Intuitive.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh... I got typed that somewhere else in the forum. Maybe I'm ISFP instead, which I think has third Ni? although that wouldn't work because I'm fairly certain I'm an Fe, not a Fi. 

Are they any introverted personality types that have dominant sensing and Fe?

Or mybe I'm not even introverted lol


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

If I had to guess, you would be an ISFJ. You should take the test--be funny if I was right haha.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

I scooored INFP. Even though I'm pretty sure that's not what I am. I don't really understand the concept of "expressing yourself" Which probably rules me out as an Fi. and if an INFP is always dreaming about things, I don't think that's me. 

Career Test Center - personality type results


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

jjr667 said:


> I scooored INFP. Even though I'm pretty sure that's not what I am. I don't really understand the concept of "expressing yourself" Which probably rules me out as an Fi. and if an INFP is always dreaming about things, I don't think that's me.
> 
> Career Test Center - personality type results


Wow...I was WAY off. So much for my internet intuition haha. I thought you said you weren't an N!!! Maybe list some character traits and we can try and decipher.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Are you intuiting too often?

Find that you bump into walls and things? Say goodbye to sensing. Seriously... the details that make up the reality of your physical existence seem a little irrelevant in such a state.

I'd think that physical composition and control would be related in a sense.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Can i just say this is a beautiful thread, i've been trolling it hehe, very inspiring and helpful keep it up guys! :kitteh:


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to bother this thread, but I have a question...

Is it common for ISFPs to use Ne as well? I realize myself using it sometimes, but only when I find a photo I can connect to.
That escalator photo did nothing for me, but other photos have had me wondering things and going on tangents... For example, today I opened a binder ring, and it popped open. My first thought was "I wonder if the binder rings tense up like people? I wonder what makes it open." But that doesn't always happen. Most of the time I see things and focus on how it makes me feel, how much I like the style, or how hard the artist probably worked on it. (speaking about when I see artwork, of course.)
Also, with the rave scene I would've done what iNtuitives did rather than the Sensors.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Red is the Wolf said:


> Sorry to bother this thread, but I have a question...
> 
> Is it common for ISFPs to use Ne as well? I realize myself using it sometimes, but only when I find a photo I can connect to.
> That escalator photo did nothing for me, but other photos have had me wondering things and going on tangents... For example, today I opened a binder ring, and it popped open. My first thought was "I wonder if the binder rings tense up like people? I wonder what makes it open." But that doesn't always happen. Most of the time I see things and focus on how it makes me feel, how much I like the style, or how hard the artist probably worked on it. (speaking about when I see artwork, of course.)
> Also, with the rave scene I would've done what iNtuitives did rather than the Sensors.


the stack for ISFP is Fi, Se, Ni, Te

sooo I think that could be your Ni working?


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

jjr667 said:


> the stack for ISFP is Fi, Se, Ni, Te
> 
> sooo I think that could be your Ni working?


Wow, functions are so confusing. xD That sounds awesome though. 
Thanks!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

duKempriZ said:


> And I'm not expecting you to, because I wouldn't either, since I was depicting strictly Se. And I agree, SJs have the special ability to get things done via the most efficient way they planned, something which many other types find rather tiresome and "difficult" to do, though I wouldn't bet a finger that SJs have long-term goals and future visions, at least not consciously. Without SJs, we'd all be living in a zoo managed by no one.


I know you intended that to be a warning, but I found myself thinking of a mismanaged zoo as a great place to be. So many opportunities for POWER.

lol


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> @_StellarTwirl_
> 
> yeahh, but I think theres always a mix of both. You're never just intuitive or just sensing because they they both rely on each other.
> 
> ...


Ok I'm going to ask you a question. Answer in the way that makes the most sense to you. 

Say you take a picture. What's the natural next step?


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> Ok I'm going to ask you a question. Answer in the way that makes the most sense to you.
> 
> Say you take a picture. What's the natural next step?


kk

Look at the little screen to see how it looks


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

StellarTwirl said:


> So, using that same picture, would N vs. S be more like...
> 
> 
> N: I think the photographer struggles with anxiety issues.
> ...


No, S would describe the scene. N would infer things about the scene.
S: That is an escalator in a dark chamber.
N: Those rails remind me of monkeybars.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> kk
> 
> Look at the little screen to see how it looks


That was a bad question.

Let's see:
Is physical reality a burden or a blessing? 
Come up with 5 random words right now! GO!
Little Jimmy went to the well. Write a story about Little Jimmy.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> No, S would describe the scene. N would infer things about the scene.
> S: That is an escalator in a dark chamber.
> N: Those rails remind me of monkeybars.


Ohh

Sometimes things remind me of other things... 

for example:

I was at the waterslides the other day and one of the operators reminded me of rainbow dash... the my little pony lol (she was awesome)

Would that happen in ISFJ's?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> Ohh
> 
> Sometimes things remind me of other things...
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure everyone would recognize someone who looked like Rainbow Dash. If you didn't I would suspect you would have a mental illness.

Ask an ISFJ. And yes. It could. But the point of describing the picture and asking you simple questions is to see which side you naturally prefer. Challenging notions like Is perceived reality objective? are not going to help you figure it out. Of course, if you actually want to think about that, that's a good sign that you at least _like_ thinking intuitively. But who knows, only you can stop forest fires.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> No, S would describe the scene. N would infer things about the scene.
> S: That is an escalator in a dark chamber.
> N: Those rails remind me of monkeybars.


But doesn't this contradict the post about "N" being based on gut instinct?

The rail to monkeybars thing seems like taking a visible feature (the bars), then accessing a separate context (photo locale to playground). That seems like a very concrete observation of a shared physical property. 

Wouldn't intuition be more vague or difficult to pinpoint? Or am I looking at this the wrong way?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

StellarTwirl said:


> But doesn't this contradict the post about "N" being based on gut instinct?
> 
> The rail to monkeybars thing seems like taking a visible feature (the bars), then accessing a separate context (photo locale to playground). That seems like a very concrete observation of a shared physical property.
> 
> Wouldn't intuition be more vague or difficult to pinpoint? Or am I looking at this the wrong way?


No. Intuition is the connection of ideas, not the result of the connection. Gut instinct; the vague feeling of knowing something is not exactly what it seems. Sensors can use their intuition but they generally prefer not to, and vice versa. There is nothing truly upsetting about the esoteric if you're an N, it all feels comfortable and accessible within your intuition(I may be generalizing too much here).


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well then... being an N sounds amazing lol


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

jjr667 said:


> Well then... being an N sounds amazing lol


I would encourage you to open up a thread on the ISFJ board or PM Teddy. He's an ISFJ and he's very helpful and interested in clearing up the misconceptions between S and N. He'd be a lot more knowledgeable than me about the subject.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> So, using that same picture, would N vs. S be more like...
> 
> 
> N: I think the photographer struggles with anxiety issues.
> ...


No, the N would have an unexplainable "gut feeling" about the photographer's mental state, while the S would point our which aspects of the photo he/she thinks indicate the photographer's mental state.

S = direct, conscious perception.
N = perceptions filtered through unconscious behavioral processing.

So, for example, having an unexplainable "bad vibes" about a person or a situation is N. Sensors tend to either repress such feelings as "BS", or else not trust them unless they have conscious sensory confirmation.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> So, for example, having an unexplainable "bad vibes" about a person or a situation is N. Sensors tend to either repress such feelings as "BS", or else not trust them unless they have conscious sensory confirmation.


This couldn't be truer. And I tend to trust my vibes nearly all the time. Last summer, when my mom (ISFJ), twin sister (INTP), and I (INTJ) took a self-defense class, the teacher (ENFP) was harping on how important it was to trust your intuition in dangerous situations, and everyone there (an ISFP also) agreed other than my mom, who was highly ambivalent and skeptical about this as far as I could tell. Both of my parents (inferior Ne types) tend to be cynical about trusting intuitions, although they tend to forecast negative ones a lot anyhow.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> This couldn't be truer. And I tend to trust my vibes nearly all the time. Last summer, when my mom (ISFJ), twin sister (INTP), and I (INTJ) took a self-defense class, the teacher (ENFP) was harping on how important it was to trust your intuition in dangerous situations, and everyone there (an ISFP also) agreed other than my mom, who was highly ambivalent and skeptical about this as far as I could tell. Both of my parents (inferior Ne types) tend to be cynical about trusting intuitions, although they tend to forecast negative ones a lot anyhow.


I'm a Sensor! I have a distaste for negative intuitions, so I can't relate to that part. And I make connections between ideas very easily and naturally (and constantly). However, I also point to reasons why I think X, Y, or Z.

I'm a little surprised at this, because I can't relate to the "S" descriptions AT ALL, but I think I'm probably an Se type.

I think my "gut feelings" are actually Fi ... not intuition.



_ADDED:_

Well, this would explain why I've been so undecided between ENFP and INFP. I'm neither. :laughing:


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

StellarTwirl said:


> I'm a Sensor! I have a distaste for negative intuitions, so I can't relate to that part. And I make connections between ideas very easily and naturally (and constantly). However, I also point to reasons why I think X, Y, or Z.
> 
> I'm a little surprised at this, because I can't relate to the "S" descriptions AT ALL, but I think I'm probably an Se type.
> 
> ...



I think most people on here are sensors, they are the majority of the population after all . there's something about N though on the internet, maybe it's associated with intelligence. I think you can still have creative, intuitive thoughts if you're an S!!


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

StellarTwirl said:


> I'm a Sensor! I have a distaste for negative intuitions, so I can't relate to that part. And I make connections between ideas very easily and naturally (and constantly). However, I also point to reasons why I think X, Y, or Z.
> 
> I'm a little surprised at this, because I can't relate to the "S" descriptions AT ALL, but I think I'm probably an Se type.
> 
> ...


Okay, I seriously have no idea what you're talking about. Any type can make connections between ideas, that's not really what we're getting at by intuition. Secondly, if you have a distaste for negative intuitions, then yes, that probably means that you're an S dominant. That's just what I was getting at. "Gut feelings" are N, but if they have an evaluative quality about them, then you are probably engaging an F function also. The hunch itself is N though.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Okay, I seriously have no idea what you're talking about. Any type can make connections between ideas, that's not really what we're getting at by intuition. ...


It was a response to this:


tangosthenes said:


> ... Intuition is the connection of ideas ...


I should have added that quote to my post, to be more clear.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> This couldn't be truer. And I tend to trust my vibes nearly all the time. Last summer, when my mom (ISFJ), twin sister (INTP), and I (INTJ) took a self-defense class, the teacher (ENFP) was harping on how important it was to trust your intuition in dangerous situations, and everyone there (an ISFP also) agreed other than my mom, who was highly ambivalent and skeptical about this as far as I could tell. Both of my parents (inferior Ne types) tend to be cynical about trusting intuitions, although they tend to forecast negative ones a lot anyhow.


Perfect example of dominant Ni right there! :happy:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> I'm a Sensor! I have a distaste for negative intuitions, so I can't relate to that part. And I make connections between ideas very easily and naturally (and constantly). However, I also point to reasons why I think X, Y, or Z.
> 
> I'm a little surprised at this, because I can't relate to the "S" descriptions AT ALL, but I think I'm probably an Se type.
> 
> ...


Fi is value judgements based on person, subjective standards (as opposed to Fe, which focuses on more widely accepted, "trans-personal" value judgements), it is a rational function and has nothing to do with "feeling" as the word is commonly used in English (in fact, in the original German Jung wrote in, F was called the German equivalent of "evaluation").


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Sensing - 




Intuition -


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Sensing -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might I ask how so? ^_^


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> Might I ask how so? ^_^


Exact opposite states - the first song is what is there. Not much of a pattern either - just sound. The second song in its nature begs us to focus on what isn't there. No pattern or inherent meaning here either, but automatically there's just this sense of "there's more to this."


----------

